# FORCE FD barrel adjuster



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

The manual mentions a barrel adjuster on the frame. I have an adjuster up by the bars, but doesn't seem to do much. This is on a new 08 Madone that needs a bit of FD tweaking. Am I missing something?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

sram assumes that you'll have a barrel adjuster on your frame, as most manufacturers build one in. If they don't, such as cannondale and your trek, apparently, the manufacturer does include the inline barrel adjuster, that you have. 

make sure you hold one end while turning it. this should help it "catch" rather than just spinning and actually adjust something


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, putting tension on and pulling it , did help it engage and adjust. Great tip
David


----------

